# The Fat Season has arrived!!!!!



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

Just wanted a place to see other people's gluten products!

And Happy Thanksgiving / MerryChristmas!


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 20, 2017)

I hope that you ate half that pie in one sitting.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 20, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> I hope that you ate half that pie in one sitting.


Did you seriously just call cornbread pie?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

That's actually homemade cornbread for the dressing


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 20, 2017)

It's in a pie tin.  Honest mistake. (I thought it was a pie, too.)


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 20, 2017)

Us northerners call anything in a pie tin a pie.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

Cast iron pan


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Cast iron pan


This. Y'all northerners need some edumacation.


----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2017)

I didn't understand those people who play Christmas music all year until this post. Everyday is Fat Season for me.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

I hold it near and dear to my heart all year long, well maybe I hold it near my belly


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 20, 2017)

hey.  I don't cook it...I just eat it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 20, 2017)

There's a season?  Do we have to wear hunter orange and use a min. caliber?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 20, 2017)

I bought my cornbread dressing ingredients yesterday.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't have to do ANYTHING for Thanksgiving this year! Besides maybe bring some wine?

On an unrelated note... I prepared several vegan dishes for my birthday party on Saturday. All were a hit, and people couldn't even tell. It was fun! I don't normally eat vegan, but it was cool to try out some recipes.

(Fear not, I had bacon that morning)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 20, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> (Fear not, I had bacon that morning)


Thank you for that, for I was starting to.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 20, 2017)

In the spirit of fat season:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

this is the 2nd thanksgiving in a row we have had "family" over. its messing up my normal tradition of skiing turkey day   

next year I'm going to cash in them southwest points and go to Hawaii or somewhere....


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 20, 2017)

this is the second time in a row that we're traveling for Thanksgiving.  Not a fan of the actual travel but it's always good to get together.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2017)

This will be my fourth Thanksgiving ever away from family (two times studying abroad, once the first Thanksgiving after I graduated college and didn't have any vacation days to take to travel back across the country). Now this year, with the fiancé's fam.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 20, 2017)

Absolutely no Thanksgiving for me this year.

Instead I'll be at Disney-world. 

Hmm... maybe it's a push at best.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 20, 2017)

Wish I were hunting on Thursday.  Might still be a possibility I can.  We'll see.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

I  staged my shotguns in the garage so in the morning I can get up early to go to "work" I mean pheasant hunting, but then I am trying to figure out what is my story if I come home with a cooler of birds?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 20, 2017)

Hit them with your car, obviously.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2017)

guess I could sneak them in the garage freezer until the fam leaves?


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 20, 2017)

It's our first Thanksgiving with family in 3 years. I'm looking forward to the spread of home cooked Thanksgiving food, but I will miss heading to the beach for a potluck though.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 20, 2017)

So far, it's dinner for 14 at Tex house...House is on the market, so it's already spotless.  Makes it much less stressful...

Probably will go up to 18.

I also call this the drinking season...we go from party to party to party with some sort of nog at every one. Calories for everyone...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 20, 2017)

envirotex said:


> So far, it's dinner for 14 at Tex house...House is on the market, so it's already spotless.  Makes it much less stressful...
> 
> Probably will go up to 18.
> 
> I also call this the drinking season...we go from party to party to party with some sort of nog at every one. Calories for everyone...


In honor of Malcolm...


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

Any Thanksgiving recipes that are a must-have?  I'm stuck doing the cooking this year.  Going to do a brined spatchcock chicken (we're not big on turkey) but am at a loss for the rest.  Not a big yam/sweet potato fan, but just about anything else is fair game.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2017)

Mashed potatoes and gravy
Hash brown casserole (super easy- directions on the bag of hash browns usually)
Green bean casserole (also fairly easy)

We don't do sweet potatoes or yams either

I can send you grandmas cornbread dressing recipe if you need one?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 21, 2017)

Supe said:


> Any Thanksgiving recipes that are a must-have?  I'm stuck doing the cooking this year.  Going to do a brined spatchcock chicken (we're not big on turkey) but am at a loss for the rest.  Not a big yam/sweet potato fan, but just about anything else is fair game.


We're hosting thanksgiving for the first time this year.  My wife says we have to do a whole traditional Southern thanksgiving like her granny does:

Turkey

Mashed potatoes

Gravy (made from the turkey drippings of course)

Sweet potato casserole

Cornbread dressing

Collards

Green bean casserole

Squash casserole

Cranberry sauce

plus my mom is bringing cole slaw, jello and homemade pies.

It's going to be waaaay too much food for 6 adults and 2 children.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2017)

Cole slaw?


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Cole slaw?


coleslaw goes with anything!


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

My parents are visiting and I have invited the neighbors but i doubt they'll be by. 

We're having turkey, stuffing, mashed pots, and grilled veggies (green beans carrots and whatever else is in the fridge) 

what our thanksgiving is all about - leftovers.

horseshoes/ponyshoes: http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/world-famous-horseshoe-sandwich-23810

turkey noodle soup

turkey sammiches


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

Any really good green bean casserole recipes?  Every one I've ever had always seemed to runny.  I like to put bacon in mine.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

This one looks pretty good.  Probably give it a try: https://www.daringgourmet.com/ultimate-green-bean-casserole/


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I  staged my shotguns in the garage so in the morning I can get up early to go to "work" I mean pheasant hunting, but then I am trying to figure out what is my story if I come home with a cooler of birds?


Early Christmas gift from the boss


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 21, 2017)

My family's Thanksgiving is normally pretty simple. Turkey, mashed potatoes, peas, rolls, cranberry sauce, gravy, and pumpkin pie.

Not sure what to expect for my fiance's family's. He's basically just said there will be much more variety.

Hi uncle and aunt (who live where we do) always do a great rhubarb cranberry sauce and a wild rice, apple, and pecan stuffing that is awesome!


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Supe said:


> Any really good green bean casserole recipes?  Every one I've ever had always seemed to runny.  I like to put bacon in mine.


I usually do the one on the back of the french's fried onions container and it's never let me down. i think cooking the bacon pre mixture would help decrease the runniness. but the recipe you shared looks bomb dot com


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I usually do the one on the back of the french's fried onions container and it's never let me down. i think cooking the bacon pre mixture would help decrease the runniness. but the recipe you shared looks bomb dot com


That's the one everyone has used, but I always find it too runny (without me adding bacon).  I cook the bacon very crisp before hand, and then do a quick chop in the food processor before mixing it in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2017)

We are also hosting dinner and I'm doing the cooking. Should I try a tofurkey? Think anyone would be back next year? :dunno:

Though I do think I need to check out this hashbrown casserole.



Supe said:


> Any really good green bean casserole recipes?  Every one I've ever had always seemed to runny.  I like to put bacon in mine.


I can only assume that turkey bacon would really tie it together.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2017)

Typical Thanksgiving:

Bacon-wrapped Turkey

Mashed sweet potatoes

Green Bean Casserole

Cherry Coke salad

Rolls

Cheeseball &amp; crackers

Peel &amp; eat shrimp w/ cocktail sauce

This year:

Prime rib, Green Bean Casserole, Cheeseball, pumpkin pie.  Not much else because it's only 4 of us.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

WTF is Cherry Coke salad?  Sounds like a stripper's finisher.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2017)

Supe said:


> WTF is Cherry Coke salad?  Sounds like a stripper's finisher.


http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/cherry-coke-salad-176902

My mom puts walnuts on top, but otherwise the recipe is the same.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

That is truly bizarre.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> We are also hosting dinner and I'm doing the cooking. Should I try a tofurkey? Think anyone would be back next year? :dunno:
> 
> Though I do think I need to check out this hashbrown casserole.
> 
> I can only assume that turkey bacon would really tie it together.


Turkey bacon should not exist.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

Turkey is inherently not bacon, therefore, it doesn't exist.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 21, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/cherry-coke-salad-176902
> 
> My mom puts walnuts on top, but otherwise the recipe is the same.


Whatever that is, it is NOT salad.


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Whatever that is, it is NOT salad.


A salad is a dish consisting of a mixture of small pieces of food, according to wiki.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> A salad is a dish consisting of a mixture of small pieces of food, according to wiki.


And not a gelatinous blob.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2017)

It's actually really good. A really tangy cherry jello instead of the "cranberry sauce" most people eat.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 21, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It's actually really good. A really tangy cherry jello instead of the "cranberry sauce" most people eat.


It being good or not has nothing to do with the discussion.

Though, admittedly, the only form I want jello in these days is the form of a shot!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 21, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> We're hosting thanksgiving for the first time this year.  My wife says we have to do a whole traditional Southern thanksgiving like her granny does:
> 
> Collards


How do you cook your collards?  I put them in my gumbo, but after that I have bad memories from my grandmother's house of some over-cooked green mush with turnips...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> It being good or not has nothing to do with the discussion.
> 
> Though, admittedly, the only form I want jello in these days is the form of a shot!


You'll have to contact @SNAPE/SMOTT PE for that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> It being good or not has nothing to do with the discussion.
> 
> Though, admittedly, the only form I want jello in these days is the form of a shot!


It's like you're actively trying to get me to like you.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 21, 2017)

envirotex said:


> How do you cook your collards?  I put them in my gumbo, but after that I have bad memories from my grandmother's house of some over-cooked green mush with turnips...


I'll have to check with my wife for the whole recipe, but it's basically collards, chicken broth, water, bacon and cook for a couple hours.  There's probably some other seasonings in there that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> It being good or not has nothing to do with the discussion.
> 
> Though, admittedly, the only form I want jello in these days is the form of a shot!


Amending the recipe would not be difficult...


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

have i mentioned that i tried making cranberry sauce last year and it was TERRIBLE

never.again.

whiskey instead? same same?  :dunno:  

problem is i'm not drinking til 2018 lolll


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> have i mentioned that i tried making cranberry sauce last year and it was TERRIBLE
> 
> never.again.
> 
> ...


Could you say that a little bigger?


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Could you say that a little bigger?


idk what you're talking about


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You'll have to contact [mention=23973]SNAPE/SMOTT PE[/mention] for that.


Good luck with that. We've been waiting a long time for them.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2017)

When you send your wife to the liquor store a little drunk


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 22, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> When you send your wife to the liquor store a little drunk


I don’t know why, but I really want that. Packaging maybe...the lure of it?



NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to contact [mention=23973]SNAPE/SMOTT PE[/mention] for that.
> ...


Ha! I think you can buy those premade now, no?

And I’m already fat, so I guess the season is null for me. But, because my IVF is on hold (we have three embies on ice, awaiting biopsy results and dealing with some medical issues that have come up with me), I’ll probably be able to drink this holiday season.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2017)

For Jell-O shots it's normally:

1 cup boiling water
.5 cup cold water
.5 cub tequila / vodka / run
Flavor packet to match your tequila


Although I think for tequila we normally do 2/3 cup of water

And don't forget to leave time for them to jell in the fridge (3-4 hours)

Take them to any Christmas party and people will be rubbing them on their chests and encouraging people to eat the jello after a few shots...


----------



## User1 (Nov 22, 2017)

In college some friends and I rented a big ass house, and we were making a shitton of jello shots (like multiple pots of boiling water, handles of liquor on the counter, etc) and the owners came for a random walkthrough. we were like oh just making jello shots for this party we're "going to" (read: having) tonight! oops.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 22, 2017)

The best way to celebrate the fat season is to watch this WKRP episode.  Enjoy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 22, 2017)

My Thanksgiving must have:


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2017)

Every time I see the title of this thread - "Fat Season", I try to remember whether I have had my fat vaccination yet.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## User1 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 22, 2017)

http://www.drinksbythedram.com/advent-calendars/?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=paid&amp;utm_campaign=advent_calendars&amp;utm_term=RTG_USA&amp;utm_content=video


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 22, 2017)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> http://www.drinksbythedram.com/advent-calendars/?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=paid&amp;utm_campaign=advent_calendars&amp;utm_term=RTG_USA&amp;utm_content=video


For a moment I thought, hey what a great gift idea.  And then I realized anyone on my list who would enjoy that gift would have all 24 drams downed day 1.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 22, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> For a moment I thought, hey what a great gift idea.  And then I realized anyone on my list who would enjoy that gift would have all 24 drams downed day 1.


Perfect gift! Who cares if it’s drank in one day?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 22, 2017)

If it's good whiskey, you wouldn't drink it all in one day.  The good stuff should be enjoyed, not for getting drunk with.  If you want to get drunk, just buy some Jack.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If it's good whiskey, you wouldn't drink it all in one day.  The good stuff should be enjoyed, not for getting drunk with.  If you want to get drunk, just buy some Jack.


You mean like the Walker Blue I bought as a personal gift? I've heard good things. And it lives up to the name...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m assuming this discussion was on food. We are having venison sausage and duck gumbo (with boiled duck eggs thrown in) for dinner/supper (whenever it’s done cooking). And for brunch, we are having bacon (regular pork bacon) with duck ‘eggs in a hole’.

Oh and dessert is pumpkin cheesecake. (Side of cranberry sauce will be eaten by my youngest at some point, since she loves it).

And, happy thanksgiving!


----------



## User1 (Nov 24, 2017)

My Thanksgiving consisted of turkey





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 24, 2017)

And cutting down on shoes [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] now I only have 10 pairs of heels not counting booties lolol





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2017)

You posted that in the wrong forum.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 24, 2017)

Remember the scene in trading places where Eddie Murphy has the party in his "new" digs and then ultimately gets angry at his house guests and yells "everyone get the fuck out of my house!"?

That's the point I am at right now!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2017)

Green bean casserole and chicken were a hit.  I doubled the cheese on the green bean casserole which helped. 

The "dry brine" (bullshit term) was the best chicken I've ever made, period.  I spatchcocked, and used a heavy dose of kosher salt and baking powder on the chicken before letting sit in the fridge for just over 24 hours uncovered.  Rinsed, patted dry, creole butter stuffed under the skin, pepper, paprika on top, bake at 400F for one hour. 

Mother of God, it was the juiciest chicken I've ever had, and I've done a lot of wet brines.  Both of us normally hate white meat, and we were fighting for scraps.  Even the cold leftovers were juicy.  The salt/baking powder and airing in the fridge really dry the skin out, so it was as crispy and perfectly browned as it gets.  Going to have to repeat for X-mas.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

I had an equipment failure around 2 am. a few years ago I committed _BBQ felony _and bought a propane smoker, so much easier... until your burner goes bad at around 2 AM when you have a scheduled 12 PM feast planned.  I am just glad I was up and I was able to put it in the oven to keep it cooking without all of us having to get worms.. and then I couldn't go back to sleep.  It was crazy good weather so I hung outside and watched the sun come up by the fire.. then everyone was wondering why I was cranky and ready for  a nap at 9 AM

we had hoped to have our basement finished in time for these guests but that didn't happen, my mom made her unhappiness with this known as she had to stay in one of our kids rooms - which of course sent my wife into bitch mode...

I need to get back to my strategy and just not hosting any more holidays, such a waste of time off...


----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I need to get back to my strategy and just not hosting any more holidays, such a waste of time off...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

I let myself get guilted into it when we went to the Keys for vacation last summer and I told my parents we didn't want them to come down (they live in tampa) well what I really told them was we were renting a fairly small house and there would be no place for them to stay and they would have to get their own accommodations..


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I let myself get guilted into it when we went to the Keys for vacation last summer and I told my parents we didn't want them to come down (they live in tampa) well what I really told them was we were renting a fairly small house and there would be no place for them to stay and they would have to get their own accommodations..


That's a surefire way to set off a parental hissy fit.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

anyone know where I can get a job in Guam or someplace where I cant be found?


----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm sure @Dleg needs someone to wave palm fronds at him.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2017)

so true story. baking soda puts out a grease fire.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> so true story. baking soda puts out a grease fire.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> so true story. baking soda puts out a grease fire.


That's what we learned during our annual fire extinguisher training.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2017)

crazy thing was that the oil was at about 300 deg, and I hand't yet put the bird in yet. the oil started smoking. I partially covered it and then it went up.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

I really like the taste of the fried turkey but just don't want to deal with the potential mess.  Where do you put all that grease?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I really like the taste of the fried turkey but just don't want to deal with the potential mess.  Where do you put all that grease?


no place environmentally safe or accepting...


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 27, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> no place environmentally safe or accepting...


:facepalm:  

Damn it NJ. I'll make a few phone calls. Need to make sure your sewer lines don't have build up of FOG.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2017)

just kidding.  I'm holding it until I can drop it off to someone w/ a grease trap


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I really like the taste of the fried turkey but just don't want to deal with the potential mess.  Where do you put all that grease?


Because you asked: 

http://earth911.com/recycling-guide/how-to-recycle-cooking-oil/



> If no option exists, call your local fire department to see if used oil is accepted.


DO NOT ASK NJ though.



> If recycling is not available in your community, seal your cooking oil container and dispose in the garbage.


This is what I used to do.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

for smaller amounts of oil well put in an old container (sour crème, cottage cheese, etc) and let it somewhat solidify and throw it away but don't know what I would do with 5 gallons at once..

when we do fish fries we pour the grease over a bunch of newspaper and paper towels in a cardboard box and then set it ablaze in the fire pit


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> when we do fish fries we pour the grease over a bunch of newspaper and paper towels in a cardboard box and then set it ablaze in the fire pit


I like that idea


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't let RG fool you...he's most likely converting it for his biodiesel VW he drives to Boulder on the weekends. 

I feel like @wilheldp_PE should chime in with a good fire story here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 27, 2017)

csb said:


> Don't let RG fool you...he's most likely converting it for his biodiesel VW he drives to Boulder on the weekends.
> 
> I feel like @wilheldp_PE should chime in with a good fire story here.


I've been on vacation for 2 weeks, so I don't have many good stories right now.  Come January/February, I'll start getting all the turkey fryers that people mis-used to set their deck/house on fire over the holidays.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

we left one pumpkin on our front porch and it got severely violated by jerry (my neighbors name for the squirrel)


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> we left one pumpkin on our front porch and it got severely violated by jerry (my neighbors name for the squirrel)
> 
> View attachment 10361




I would be remiss if I didn't honor VTE's memory by pointing out the resemblance to goatse.

On another note, I bought a 12 gauge on Black Friday--might need to grow some pumpkins next year for targets.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 27, 2017)

^I was thinking the same thing. (goatse)


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

I think I also now know why my apple trees didn't produce this year.. need to find that Benjamin pellet rifle!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> anyone know where I can get a job in Guam or someplace where I cant be found?


When you find it, let me know. I can definitely ignore you (leave you alone) like no one else. It’s a talent I have, that my spouse hates.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 27, 2017)

Turkey fryer fires are legit our monthly formal safety meeting discussion every November. I think I’ve heard of every safety hazard and how to mitigate it, when it comes to the act of frying a turkey. Yes, hot oil can catch fire.

And let that squirrel have that pumpkin, you should be done with it anyway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2017)

We're always looking for engineers here in New Zealand...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 27, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> On another note, I bought a 12 gauge on Black Friday--might need to grow some pumpkins next year for targets.


That is the only legit purpose for pumpkin shells.


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that squirrel has to have been sent by VTE. I'm just glad that I have a community of people that all see goatse with me. 

And on that note, what's everyone's typical Christmas dinner look like?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 27, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> We're always looking for engineers here in New Zealand...


Somebody has to rebuild the gates of Mordor.


----------



## User1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> We're always looking for engineers here in New Zealand...


Maybe I should relocate

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 27, 2017)

csb said:


> And on that note, what's everyone's typical Christmas dinner look like?


Spiral sliced ham, green bean casserole, some kind of potatoes, rolls, and eggnog cheesecake. We eat it for a week, there is so much leftover!

I’m in for rebuilding the gates Mordor!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

We do big ass steaks and potato for Christmas


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 27, 2017)

The past couple of years, the company has given all salary slaves a gift card to Kroger. We have used ours to buy a really nice prime rib or beef roast, and do a slow roast of it in the oven, with mashed potatoes, and vegetables of some sort. Two years ago I did the prime rib, last year a roast. The roast was easier, and tasted better, IMHO. I usually do some sort of au jus as well.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2017)

The typical Christmas dinner with my family is pretty simple. We do a goose stuffed with oranges and slathered in olive oil on the Weber, with sides of mashed potatoes, peas, rolls, and pie and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## User1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Prime rib and whatever feels like accompanying it. I get adopted into my friends fam for Xmas. They make really good cheesecakes too. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2017)

For those that do prime rib, can you post your recipes?

The way I cook mine is like this:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/17143/kosher-salt-encrusted-prime-rib-roast/


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2017)

Honestly, we do Chinese take-out.  Since we'll be with my CT family for X-mas, it will be chicken, ham, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, glazed carrots, and probably cocktail shrimp.  Since that's basically my Thanksgiving meal, I may do some crock pot stuff to try to mix things up a bit.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 28, 2017)

Mmmm, fooood!!!! Y’all making me hungry, and I just went to doc yesterday and need to loose weight (ie diet, eating not as yummy food).

Note: holidays aren’t a good time to see your pcp.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 28, 2017)

for Xmas we've had beef tenderloin for the past couple of years.  Mrs. MA marinates it with something.  I'll get the details from her.  we cook it in the oven or if the weather is clear, I'll put it on a pan in the grill and basically just use the grill as an outside oven.

A relative cooked this years T-day turkey in a pellet smoker.  It was very good.  Anyone else got a pellet smoker?  I'm thinking it's a nice thing to have.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

no but I am defin going to save up for a Traeger!  After the burner broke again on me on the propane smoker I am going to toss that thing in the dumpster at one of my field offices and get one of these! (around $700 bucks though)


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 28, 2017)

that's just like one he has.  I didn't realize that they were so much money.   It did a nice job cooking the turkey.  We had a minor incident when the flame went out and the temp dropped.  He pumped in more pellets and it REALLY started smoking.  LOL  He opened the top and it flashed back to a flame and thing returned to the way it should be.


----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2017)

My dad has a Traeger and smoked the turkey last year. Not bad, but it didn't allow for stuffing inside the bird.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

Duh cause you're supposed to make cornbread dressing!


----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Duh cause you're supposed to make cornbread dressing!


That gets shoved up the turkey's a-hole!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope: 

Stuffing = stuffed up the bird's poop hole

Dressing = outside the bird (for food safety!)


----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Nope:
> 
> Stuffing = stuffed up the bird's poop hole
> 
> Dressing = outside the bird (for food safety!)


----------



## akwooly (Nov 28, 2017)

oh yeah, nothing like poop hole stuffing


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

Do turkeys get hemorrhoids?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 28, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Nope:
> 
> Stuffing = stuffed up the bird's poop hole
> 
> Dressing = outside the bird (for food safety!)


I have this argument with my wife every year. We don't put it inside the bird, but she still calls it stuffing. It causes me to yell at her "DRESSIN'!"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 28, 2017)

csb said:


> That gets shoved up the turkey's a-hole!


Only a duck should be shoved up a turkey’s a-hole, followed by a chicken.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Only a duck should be shoved up a turkey’s a-hole, followed by a chicken.


Tur-duk-en? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2017)

Something tells me that we're going to need RG's squirrel to help widen the hole for that to work.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2017)

Never understood why someone would want to ruin perfectly good chicken by adding turkey or duck.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 28, 2017)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Only a duck should be shoved up a turkey’s a-hole, followed by a chicken.


kinky


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Tur-duk-en? :dunno:


Exactly



akwooly said:


> kinky


Do it all the time here, in SE Tx, SW La.



envirotex said:


>


That! I’s a Cajun, we love to eat.


----------



## trackerjacker (Nov 30, 2017)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> That! I’s a Cajun, we love to eat.


Fellow Cajun here, cher (sha).


----------

